# Is applesauce ok?



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My little brother was eating applesauce today and left the container where Bailey could get it and she ate the rest. I'm suprised she did bc she has never eaten any fruit that I've tried to give her. I thought maybe this could be a special treat every once in a while for her since she enjoyed it so much. Is applesauce ok for her to eat?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she tolerates it ok, sure. But beware some of the kid's applesauce's have a lot of sugar in them and that's not a healthy treat for our pups.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I give Muffy a bit of the sugarless apple sauce every now and then.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 4 2009, 07:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826106


> If she tolerates it ok, sure. But beware some of the kid's applesauce's have a lot of sugar in them and that's not a healthy treat for our pups.[/B]


I'm going to buy organic. Hopefully I can find one with no sugar.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That's what I like to eat, too! They make it with no added sugar (but of course it still has the natural occuring sugar in it) 
I give my malty about a teaspoon full.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

When I did a round of Tylan powder on London, I mixed it in applesauce so it would be easier to feed her (no matter what I had to force-feed her). I bought the Treetop brand (I think?) and found a No Sugar Added one, and double checked that it did not have artificial sweeteners in it...as some "NSA" foods still have Aspartame or Splenda in them. She loved the applesauce (w/out the Tylan in it, lol).


----------

